# Who's Cooking What and When



## ultramag (Feb 20, 2007)

I figured we might as well address this too. I don't know if we should ask everyone what, when, and if they want to cook for the group or handle it some other way. It is a topic that is coming up though so we need to at least keep each other informed of what, when, and who.

The only solid what and when I have as of now is Gunslinger. Tom will be cooking breakfast Sat. the 16th. It will be biscuits and his version of Dutch's Cowboy Gravy. This was brought up by me to Tom in a thread a long time ago when he mentioned cooking breakfast for his church. He wants to do it so I say great myself.

SmkyOky has ask about cooking two briskets but can't bring his smoker. I've told him he could use any of mine or ask Gunslinger as he is bringing his big wood fired offset like SmkyOky is used to working with. No time or anything specified by Smky and I didn't ask until we talked amongst ourselves about how to handle this.

Has anyone else approached you guys about a set item or time food wise? Any objections to Gunny and Sat. morning?


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry I'm slow about replying to this Chad, apparently the fog in my head was a little thick yesterday morning.

I personally haven't been asked who will be doing the cooking ... yet. I remember seeing the post with Gunny so he is set for Sat. morning.   If SmokyOky wants to whip up some brisket.. I'm ready to eat some brisket. We'll let him have at it. Find out when he would like to do it.

I can't speak for anyone else's smoker, but mine will be open for any one to use at any time

I found the web address for the competition at Sedalia I'll drop it here (also saved in my favorites folder) and we can post it sometime in the future.

http://www.mobluesandbbq.com/2007/index.html 

Joe


----------



## ultramag (Feb 22, 2007)

Sorry about you having to hunt down a website Joe, I thought I forwarded it to you. Those are the only cooking questions that have came up so far here as well.


----------



## cheech (Feb 27, 2007)

MAybe we can set up a sign up board with "slots" to be filled in with what needs to be cooked.

Lunch

Dinner

Breakfast etc

Then include a break down by the meal, Corn, beans, brisket more brisket with a side of brisket


----------



## pigcicles (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm guessin you're in the mood for brisket.. LOL we'll discuss this more. Sounds like an idea we could use.


----------



## cheech (Mar 30, 2007)

In regards to what I will bring for food; I thought I would wait to see what we need and fill in the slot with what is left over. So when you feel we need to finish up the list let me know and I will fill in a few slots


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 30, 2007)

sounds good - thanks


----------



## ultramag (Mar 31, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing as well Joe. Them slots seem to be filling up awfully slow.


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 1, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing... I'm hoping the members will fill the slots since we are putting this all together... but I refuse to go hungry so will throw into a slot when we get closer. I won't be too worried about the open slots until towards the end of May.


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 12, 2007)

I have a question on the cooking roster ... 

Do you think we should have the farewell dinner on Saturday night? I'm not sure how many will be staying the night on Sunday. If some are planning on leaving Sunday afternoon, then shouldn't the official end and prizes all be finished before then?

Joe


----------



## ultramag (Apr 14, 2007)

I think the "farewell" dinner if you want to call a dinner that should obviously be the last dinner of the event. I see what you mean (and agree) about having the most members there when you do the awards and prizes though. Just give them out after Sat. dinner and give that dinner some name if you think it's necessary.


----------



## cheech (Apr 14, 2007)

There you go we can call it an awards ceremony and have the farewell dinner on Sunday


----------

